# 2000 Nissan Altima Won't Fire



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I've never seen a bad set of plugs cause a car not to run at all when it was running previously.

Pull a spark plug and check for spark with a manual tester.

Once you've confirmed that then check the fuel delivery.

Most times when the car goes from running to not running without any sort of running rough in between it is something that more globally controls the ignition such as a crank position sensor.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Windows on Wash said:


> I've never seen a bad set of plugs cause a car not to run at all when it was running previously.
> 
> Pull a spark plug and check for spark with a manual tester.
> 
> ...


You are right about the plugs not stopping it from running, When they told me it was #3 that was missing, I bought the plugs then, went back out to head home would not run, and hasn't run since.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Pull a plug and check for spark? If no spark,
Test the coil and ignition control module. A lot of parts stores can test the control module, a coil can be checked by and ohm meter.

IF it has spark it has to be air or fuel,
Look for a test port on the fuel rail, turn the key on and push down on the shrader valve, the fuel as you know is under a lot of pressure so make sure you don't spray your eyes. 

If it has fuel there then you pump is most likely ok, there is still a possibility that your pump does not have enough pressure or the regulator is bad. You would then need to see if your injectors were actually firing, some auto parts places again will rent noid lights. This will show that your injectors are actually being triggered to fire. If they do then it may be the pressure problem or the injectors them selves are bad.


From what I found is the coil is a common problem. It would also help to replace the cap and rotor while you were there. 

Good luck!


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh yeah should have said, I would start with checking for spark. Pull off a wire, stick on of your new plugs in it and ground it, have someone crack over the engine.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

http://easyautodiagnostics.com/nissan/2.4L/how-to-test-the-ignition-coil-1


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW, we must have STP or something like that, I just found that same site about 20 minutes ago but not that article. I appreciate it. The tester they are recommending is about the same thing as using a good spark plug and grounding it. 

It has been raining here most all day so I haven't been out there yet. 

I appreciate all the help, this gives me a direction. I am an old timey mechanic from back in the 60s, a lot has changed since then, the basics are the same just a whole lot has been added on.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Just for the heck of it, I tried to start the car last night and the battery was almost dead, it turned but not easy. 

Today I put the booster pack on the battery and pulled a plug wire and put a new plug on the wire and grounded the base of the plug to see if I was getting any spark. I asked my wife to turn it over, when she did the car fired right up. I put the plug wire back on and it set there and ran smooth as silk, not miss fire no rough idle but the check engine light is still one. 

When the engine warmed up it started running rough again, on idle it was very rough, I throttled it up a little to about 1500 Rs and it smoothed out like a champ. As long as I kept it at about 1500 RPM it was fine. As it got warmer it started to misfire again so I shut it off.

One thing I didn't mention the other day was when it first started missing, the check engine light would just flicker on for a few seconds then off, now it stays on all the time.

I did take the distributor cap off, the posts were corroded pretty good and the end of the rotor cap was bright like it had scrapped something, I cleaned all of it off and put back together and no change at all, still misfiring. What should I do now?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Coil sounds like it is weak and/or it is having trouble jumping the spark. 

Sometimes they will do that.


----------

